

Lego robot plays freemium iPad games while creator sleeps - dgyesbreghs
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-04/15/lego-jurassic-park-robot-ipad

======
ColinWright
A word for web designers. That black bar across the top? Don't do that. Or at
least, don't do it like that.

See, when I click on the scroll bar on the right of my screen, I expect to see
the next page worth of data. What I don't expect is for some of that to be
hidden behind a bar I can't remove, and don't want. Try it for yourself.
Position some text immediately under the "fold", then click on the scroll bar.
See? Not there.

Bad designer. No pizza.

